# NEXUS 7 Speed Roller Brake



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

I picked up a sweet KHS Fleetwood about 15 years ago. 7005 AL frame debadged, Chris King head set, Zack 19 rims & Specialized Son of a strong arm cranks. It's my cafe, 6 pack cruiser. The 7 speed Nexus hub (SG-7R40) is awesome around town. The problem is the POS IM41 roller brake, it is worthless. All the stopping comes from the unique front v-brake.

Can I simply switch out the current roller brake for a newer model?

Shimano Rollerbrakes -- Design, Applications, Installation, Maintenance

I can get a IM80 for around $40

Amazon.com : Shimano Nexave BR-IM80 Rear Roller Brake : Bike Hubs : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Did you ever lube the brake with Shimano roller brake lube? Yes, you can replace it but I'd try lubing your existing brake. They never work that well in the first place, esp if the brake cable has full housing.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes the newer IM80 is better but it will never be as efficient as your front V-Brake.


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

Figured after 14 years with no maintenance I figure the current brake is shot.


----------



## Dan Burkhart (Mar 18, 2014)

The IM41 is not a bad brake, and it should last pretty much forever. it won't stop you like the larger versions will, but I sold a lot of these, and had them on the rear wheels of most of my rental fleet and had no issues.
one thing I found was that proper setup is everything. You want absolutely minimum free play before the brake starts to drag. Also, contrary to all published data, I found they worked better with long travel, AKA linear brake levers.


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

I successfully installed the bigger IM-80 roller brake. 1 read the instructions, 2 I apologized for telling my wife to get the f out of the garage. It took me forever to get the cable pull installed on the brake until I read the instructions. The new brake does work better. Only issue I have is one leftover part. It's a bushing type spacer. What's is it for? Everything works fine without it.


----------

